
Pandemic flu planning guidance for England - ArmandGrillet
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/pandemic-flu
======
jaclaz
Links are to the "UK influenza pandemic preparedness strategy 2011" guide:
[https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/responding-to-
a-u...](https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/responding-to-a-uk-flu-
pandemic)

and:

>Published 20 February 2013

>Last updated 24 November 2017

